# طلب مساعدة حول أفران السباكة



## wehave (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مطلوب مني بحث عن أحد أفران السباكة والصراحة اللي طلعلى في البحث في القوقل معلومات بسيطة لاتكفي لان تكون بحث.... فطلبي منكم ارشادي الى مواقع أو بحوث عن أفران السباكة بها رسوم توضيحية وتفصيلية كافية............لو تكرمتم...ان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخية .................أنتظر ردودكم


----------



## صناعي1 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الموضوع قد يفيدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107335.html

لكن لي رجاء، ان تضع عنوان مناسب للموضوع حتى يفهم القارئ ما تبحث عنه.


----------



## wehave (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الرد أخي ...................ولكن حقيقة لم أجد ضالتى في اللينك اللي قدمته أرجو من الشباب المساعده مش مشكله اللغة عادي .نترجم وامري لله


----------



## بتولنت (17 أبريل 2010)

تقرير عن السباكه


----------



## عبدالله ادم عبدو (8 مايو 2011)

انواع افران الصهر:-
1- فرن الدست:
على الرغم من ان اختراع فرن الدست كان في القرن الثامن عشر الا انه يعتبر من اكثر انواع افران الصهر انتشارا حيث ينتج ملايين الاطنان من حديد الزهر سنويا والتي تمثل حوالي80 %الى90% من حديد الزهر المنصهر في المسابك.
يسمى فرن الدست بفرن الصهر المستمر بمعنى ان عمليتي شحن الفرن واستخراج المعدن المنصهر منه يمكن ان تتم في آن واحدبدون اي تعارض بينهما مما يتيح تدفق المعدن المنصهر داخل خزان ملحق بالفرن بحيث يمكن استخدام كميلت كبيره من المعدن المنصهر مره واحده وذلك عند صب القوالب ذات الاحجام الكبيره من المسبوكات.
يتكون فرن الدست من اسطوانة راسية طويلة مصنوعة من الواح الصلب التي يتراوح سمكها من6الى18ملليمتر وتبطن بالطوب الحراري.
يوجد حول الجزء الاسفل بالفرن صندوق هواء وهو الذي يوصلالهواء الى داخل الفرن عن طريق ودنات ومن الطبيعي وجود مراوح لامداد الصندوق بالهواء اللازم.
يشحن الفرن من خلال فتحة عليا على ارتفاع يصل الى 6متر, ويوجد بقاع الفرن بابين منفصلين, يكون شكل الفرن عند غلق البابين اشبه بالاسطوانة القائمة, نهايتها السفلى مغلقة ونهايتها العليا مفتوحة على المدخنة.تدك قاعدة الفرن بأعلى البابين المغلقين برمل المسبك,ويمكن تفريغ الفرن عند اسقاط هذين البابين.
توجد فتحتان بأسفل الفرن,الفتحة الامامية لخروج حديد الزهر المنصهر,والفتحة الخلفية لخروج الخبث.
تشغيل فرن الدست:
يوضع كمية من كسرالخشب وذلك لإشعال الفحم,ثم يملأ قاع الفرن بطبقة من فحم الكوك الى ارتفاع 
اعلى من مستوى الودنات,ويسمى هذا الإرتفاع فرشة فحم الكوك,وبعد اتمام اشتعال هذه الكمية من فحم الكوك,يشجن الفرن بطبقات متتاليه من الحديد الخام والخرده معا,وفحم الكوك,ومساعد الصهر,بحيث تكون كل ثلاث طبقات متتالية شحنة واحدة. الغرض من اضافة مساعد الصهر مع كل شحنة هو الحصول على خبث اكثر سيولة.
يعتمد الصهر في فرن الدست عند درجة حرارة تتراوح ما بين1000الى1600م,حيث يصب المعدن المنصهر في بواتق مبطنة من الطين الحراري,وتنقل البواتق عن طريق حوامل خاصة لصب المعدن المنصهر في القوالب المجهزة.
تسخن افران الدست الكبيرة عن طريق اوناش خاصة تستعمل لرفع المواد الى منطقة الشحن بالفرن.
مميزات فرن الدست:
يتميز فرن الدست عن افران الصهر الاخرى المستخدمة في المسابك بالمميزات التالية:-
1- تركيبه بسيط.
2- سهل الإستعمال.
3- اقتصادي في استهلاكه للوقود.
4- انتاجية عالية.
5- يمكن استخدامه بنظام الانتاج المستمر.
6- امكانية التحكم في التركيب الكيميائي لحديد الزهر المنصهر المنتج.
مميزات الحديد الزهر المنتج من الفرن الدست:
1- انخفاض درجة انصهاره للمعدن حيث تصل ما بين1150الى1200م.
2- يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الكربون تتراوح ما بين2% الى4%.
3- طول فترة سيولة المعدن المنصهر.
4- رخيص الثمن.
5- يحتوي بداخله على نسبة من الجرافيت الحر,الذي يعمل على تحسين الاداء الزيتي له,وبالتالي يساعد على تخفيض معامل الأحتكاك مع المواد الأخرى,لذلك يستخدم
6- في صناعة المنزلقات الطويلة للماكينات.
2- فرن التقليب:
يسمى ايضا الفرن العاكس,
ويطلق عليه لفظ العاكس لان الشحنة لا تتعرض للهب المباشر الناتج عن احتراق الوقود,بل تتعرض للغازات الساخنة نتيجة لإنعكاسها من سقف وجدران الفرن الى الكور.
يستخدم الفحم الحجري كمادة لتوليد الطاقة الحرارية الذي يتم احتراقها في الموقد.تبطن قاعدة فرن التقليب
بطبقة من اكسيد الحديد عند تشغيله ثم توضع تماسيح الحديد الخام في مجمرة الفرن,ثم يسلط عليها لهب الوقود المحترق في الموقد وعند ابتداء انصهار الحديد ,تبدأ عملية خلط الحديد بواسطة قضبان حديد من خلال البوابة الخاصة بذلك,وتضاف كمية اخرى من اكسيد الحديد وتستمر عملية الخلط,وبعد حوالي30دقيقة تقريبا يتحول الى أعلى الفرن وتتحول الى لهب وتخرج كغازات عادمة من خلال المدخنة.
تصاحب هذه الهملية غليان الشحنة,وعندما تنخفض كمية الكربون الموجودة في الحديد,تنخفض ميوعته ويصعب تقليبه, كما يصعب خلطه,ويحول الحديد الى شكل كتل منصهرة,ثم تجزأ الى كتل صغيرة,يتراوح وزن الكتلة الى ما بين 30الى60كيلوجرام,ثم تخرج هذه الكتل من الفرن وتطرق بالمطارق الآلية للتخلص من الجزء الباقي من الخبث الذي يحتويها,ثم تنقل الى ماكينات الدرفلة لتحويلها الى قضبان بمقاطع باشكال مختلفة.
3-الأفران الكهربية:-
لا ينتج الصلب في افران كهربائية, بل يتم تكريره وتنقيته فقط للحصول على انواع نقية جيدة من الصلب تحتوي على نسبة ضئيلة جدا من الفوسفور والكبريت, نظرا لإنعدام غازات الإحتراق التي تتسبب في وجود شوائب ونفايات, وتعرف انواع الصلب بالأنواع المكررة نسبة الى نقائها, او بالأنواع الكهربية نسبة الى اسلوب تجهيزها.
مميزات الصهر الكهربي:
1-إمكانية التوصل إلى درجة حرارة عالية في مكان الصهر.
2-يسمح بالحصول على خبث يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الجير.
3-يضمن التخلص التام من شوائب الفوسفور والكبريت.
4-يخفف كثيرا من احتراق المعدن وعناصره لعدم وجود لهب مؤكسد.
عيوب الصهر الكهربي:
يعتبر العيب الوحيد هو إرتفاع ثمن الكهرباء, وهو المصدر الحراري للصهر,لذلك تستخدم الأساليب الكهربية غالبا للتنقية النهائية للصلب المنتج من المحولات او الأفران,او عند خلط المعادن بالصهر لإنتاج السبائك.
أنواع ألأفران الكهربية:
يوجد نوعان من الأفران الكهربية هما فرن القوس الكهربي وفرن الحث الكهربي ذو البوتقة.
1-فرن القوس الكهربي:
فرن القوس الكهربي ويحتوي على اقطاب كربونية,يعمل الفرن بمبدأ استغلال الحرارة المتولدة من القوس الكهربي المنبعث نت الأقطاب إلى المعدن المنصهرليصل درجة حرارته إلى3400م, الذي يؤدي إلى إنصهار خردة الصلب الموجود في الصلب المكرر مسبقا,بالإضافة إلى التخلص من جميع الشؤائب الموجودة مثل الكبريت والفوسفور والكربون, حيث تخترق هذه الشوائب أثناء عملية الصهر.
يؤخذ الأكسجين اللازم للاحتراق من الهواء المحيط بحمام مصهور, كما يؤخذ من مواد مطلقة للأكسجين ,وفي نهاية عملية الصهر يضاف إلى الشحنة مواد مناسبة للإرتفاع من جودة الصلب’وللحصول على التركيب السبيكي المطلوب.
تصل سعة أفران القوس الكهربي إلى 180طن, وتمكن درجات الحرارة العالية في الفرن بالدرجة الأولى من خلط الصلب بمعادن ذات درجة إنصهار عالية مثل التنجستين والتنتالوم.
منتجات أفران القوس الكهربي:
تستخدم أفران القوس الكهربي لإنتاج الصلب الذي لا يصدأ وجميع أنواع صلب العدة مثل صلب السرعات العالية وغيرها, وكذلك أنواع صلب الهياكل الإنشائية التي تتحمل الإجهادات العالية جدا.
2- فرن الحث الكهربي:
يتكون من بوتقة مبطنة بالطوب الحراري يوجد حولها ملف على ماسورة من النحاس ذات مقطع مستطيل يجري بها ماء التبريد.
يمر التيار الكهربي العالي التردد(من500 إلى 2000 ذبذبة على الثانية) من خلال مولد خاص, حيث يثير في المعدن تيارات دوامية تؤدي إلى إرتفاع درجة حرارة المعدن وإنصهاره بسرعة.
يوضع في الأفران ذات التردد العالي شحنات مواردها شديدة النقاوة تم إختيارها بعناية , ونظرا للسرعة الكبيرة في عملية الصهر ,فإنه لا يوجد للمعدن فرصة للتأكسد الشديد , وعند نهاية الصهر تضاف كمية صغيرة من المواد المختزلة.
سعة الأفران العالية التردد لا تزيد عن 8 طن.
منتجات أفران الحث الكهربي:
تعما افران الحث الكهربي على صهر المعادن الخفيفة والثقيلة, وتستخدم قي إنتاج أنواع الصلب العالي الجودة الذي يتميز بمقاومته العالية للتآكل وللحرارة, والصلب ذو الخاصية المغنطيسية الممتازة, والصلب الذي لا يصدأ,كما تستخدم أفران الحث الكهربي بصورة جيدة في صهر وإعادة صهر الزهر لإنتاج حديد الزهر الذي يحتوي على جرافيت, ولإنتاج حديد الزهر السبائكي.


----------

